# Hydronic's Hydroshock string suppressor review



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

All I can say is WOW. 

This Hydroshock string suppressor is awesome. I got it in the mail on Wednesday and didn’t have a chance to install it until today. The machining is 1st to none, the little piston is very smooth and quiet. The set up is a breeze. The instructions are very clear and strait forward. After the installation I took it out for a test run. Just after the 1st shot I said no way. What little vibration my Mathews reezen had is gone, and no more noise. I shot it a few more times from 20 yards and then moved out to 40,50 and after a few shots I noticed that my grouping tighten up a lot. I was slapping arrows together at 40 and 50.

I would recommend this string suppressor to everyone. If you haven’t tried it, you don’t know what you’re missing.

I rate it a 10 out of 10 

Clint thanks for a great product. Keep up the good work.


----------



## hydronic (Mar 4, 2009)

*thanks for your kind words*

Anyone wishing to buy one please contact me at 7245628436 Clint or send me a PM. Thanks


----------



## doug1627 (Mar 16, 2009)

bowman_77 said:


> All I can say is WOW.
> 
> This Hydroshock string suppressor is awesome. I got it in the mail on Wednesday and didn’t have a chance to install it until today. The machining is 1st to none, the little piston is very smooth and quiet. The set up is a breeze. The instructions are very clear and strait forward. After the installation I took it out for a test run. Just after the 1st shot I said no way. What little vibration my Mathews reezen had is gone, and no more noise. I shot it a few more times from 20 yards and then moved out to 40,50 and after a few shots I noticed that my grouping tighten up a lot. I was slapping arrows together at 40 and 50.
> 
> ...


Did you already have a suppressor and switch it out?


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

No i didn't have one on there. I got the hydroshock and tried it out. and I was shocked on how great this product is.

I have shot other brands of bow with other SS on them and to he honest, this is the best SS I have used.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Alright gays and gals if you haven't done so, check this product out. You will be happy you did. Contact Clint for more info 725-562-8436


----------

